# Compte root ?



## qlb212 (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai voulu éditer un fichier système (/etc/ssh_config ou quelque chose comme ça), on m'a donc demandé mon mot de passe, mais je n'ai pas eu la permission de l'enregistrer. J'ai donc modifié les permissions (autorisation d'écrire), et là j'ai eu un autre message m'interdisant d'enregistrer le  fichier. Faut-il donc obligatoirement ouvrir un compte root pour modifier les fichiers systèmes Unix ?


----------



## tsss (2 Mai 2010)

Soit être logué en root.

Soit utiliser la commande "sudo" qui te demandera ton mot de passe utilisateur :


> sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## qlb212 (2 Mai 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Soit être logué en root.
> 
> Soit utiliser la commande "sudo" qui te demandera ton mot de passe utilisateur :



Pourtant TextEdit ma demandé mon mot de passe utilisateur, mais n'a pas pu enregistrer le fichier. Je viens de tester en faisant : 
	
	



```
sudo open -e ssh_config
```
 et j'obtiens également 





> Le document « ssh_config » na pas pu être enregistré.


 Par contre avec VIM comme tu l'a proposé cela fonctionne, je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Il n'y a pas moyen de modifier un fichier avec sudo en interface graphique ?
Merci


----------



## tsss (2 Mai 2010)

bha je sais pas 

étant sous gnome il y a fort longtemps, j'aurais fait ça :



> sudo gedit /etc/truc.conf


----------



## qlb212 (2 Mai 2010)

tsss a dit:


> bha je sais pas
> 
> étant sous gnome il y a fort longtemps, j'aurais fait ça :


Pareil  du coup j'ai tenté avec un 
	
	



```
sudo open -a /Applications/TextEdit.app ssh_config
```
 mais même résultat, textEdit ne veut pas 
C'est cool que ca fonctionne avec Vim, mais ce n'est pas le top comme éditeur de texte


----------



## tsss (2 Mai 2010)

Ah moi j'aime bien vim & vi, y'en à d'autres .. nano par exemple


----------



## tatouille (2 Mai 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Pareil  du coup j'ai tenté avec un
> 
> 
> 
> ...




textwrangler te demandera de te logger menu "open hidden"

http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/

c'est un freeware/ pas de bug gere les encodings et ne te suce pas tout le CPU comme textmate payant.

c'est un editeur solide et un compagnon de tous les jours sur lequel on peut compter.


----------

